# 앵쇼



## slowlikemolasses

What does 앵쇼 mean?


----------



## juiceholic

hello slowlikemolasses,
First of all the word '앵쇼' does not exist, and I cant find any other similar words. 
You may post a whole context and then i can help you.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

Sorry, it should have been 쌩쇼.


----------



## juiceholic

쌩쇼 actually is used as an insult which means 'act of stupidity', but actually the origin of the word is a kind of konglish(korean+english) so uses are varied.
First of all 쌩 is a strong pronunciation of 생 which means alive, and 쇼 from the show. I don't know exactly how these two words have been fusioned, but generally strong pronunciations are used in many bad words... so i won't complicate this problem right now. the word 쌩쇼 is used like: 쌩쇼하다, which means 'to act with exaggeration of motion and feelings'. I think the korean rapper PSY fits to this word PERFECTLY  (Actually psy used this word a lot in his songs)


----------



## xoxoxxo

I think you got it from a different word. It's not 앵쇼(Aaeng Show), it's 행쇼(Haeng Show) which is an abbreviation of 행복하쇼(*Haeng* Bok Ha *show*). 
And this means 'Be happy'. This was not a word before a famous Korean singer on a TV show popularized this word. 
It does not have a bad meaning!!!


----------



## Rance

What juiceholic says.

생쇼(生show) = 쌩쇼
Prefix 생 can mean unripe, raw, live or irrational.

Example: 생고기(raw meat), 생고무(Crude rubber), 생가죽(Rawhide), 생트집(False accusation)

생쇼 usually refers to exaggerated(irrational) show or act beyond spectator's comprehension.


----------

